# My New Canon FD Camera Collection



## urufan56 (Dec 29, 2009)

One of my Dad's friends had a monster collection of old Canon FDs. He let me pick and choose what I wanted for FREE! This is what I got.

Obtained Free
Canon AE-1 Program Body (Almost Mint Condition)
Canon AE-1 Body (Great Condition)
Canon A-1 Boby (Broken; for spare parts)
Canon FD 35-105mm f/3.5 Zoom Lens
Canon FD 28mm f/2.8 Fixed Lens
Canon FD 50mm f/1.8 Fixed Lens
Canon Power Winder A2
Sunpak Auto 433D Flash Gun
Canon FD 25 Extension Tube
Bag

Already Owned
Canon AE-1 Body
Canon FD 50mm f/1.4 Fixed Lens
Quantaray FD 28-70mm f/3.5-4.5 Zoom Lens for Canon

As you can see, I got quite a deal. I'd just thought I show this to you guys and see what you have to say!


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 8, 2010)

Ah, I miss my Canon nF-1.
The FD 50mm f1.4 was my favorite lens (that I used to have).

The Canon A-1 was a great camera.
I still remember the sound of the A series cloth shutter ... it had a coughing noise.


The Canon A-Series and T-Series SLR cameras


----------



## jbylake (Jan 9, 2010)

dxqcanada said:


> Ah, I miss my Canon nF-1.
> The FD 50mm f1.4 was my favorite lens (that I used to have).
> 
> The Canon A-1 was a great camera.
> ...


Was a great camera?  I've got 2 A1's in pretty much mint condition.  The quality of photo's have not decreased over the years.  Plus, I see "quite a few" (realatively speaking, in a digitial world) still shooting A1's and AE-1's.

I'm just hoping I don't do something totally stupid, and trash one.  They cost about the same price to repair as they are worth.

J.:mrgreen:


----------

